# New Anatolian Female Pups Coming At The End Of The Month



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Have needed new blood in our group of Anatolians that protect our Cal Red Sheep and Nubian Milk Goats.

Pictures to be posted of the two new baby girls when they arrive home. They are only about 5 weeks old right now, but will be old enough to come home by the end of the month. They will continue to live together with their own group of sheep. Both are from the same litter and both were raised with stock since birth. I got to see mom and dad working with their stock and they are both calm and dedicated parents. They also are shorter haired Anatolians which should do well with our males which has slightly longer and thicker hair. LESS hair would be of help in the Texas heat, and should make grooming out their undercoat easier in the spring.


----------

